# Maid in UAE



## tfernandes (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking out for details on how to get a new maid visa.

I have a lady who is ready to work for our family & she is in India (Aged - 38 yrs) 

I wanted to know the visa charges, deposit etc that would be incurred to go ahead with the procedure

Anyone who has recently done this procedure please do help me out.

Regards,
tsf


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

2 000 Deposit, refundable upon *cancellation* of the visa
5 000 visa/sponsorship fee
360 medical exam
UAE ID card (being processed)
+ if memory serves, about 500 AED in various fees (typing, passport copies, photos, labour contract registration, etc.)

There is a 2 month grace period between the time you apply for the visa and the time you have to confirm the visa and have it attached to the passport.

While some people view this as an extended "trial" period, it is also a good way to not pay 7 000 AED (2k deposit +5k visa) at once, even if you do intend to keep her from day 1.

P.S.
Dubai rules and regulation being sometimes origin oriented, do confirm all of this for your specific case.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

also, you could google for information
http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,Article_000546,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=home

since you and the maid are from the same country, you would also need an affidavit from UAE embassy in India that she is not related to you


----------

